# Are 5/8" mats too thin?



## ivyliv1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi there, I am on the verge of purchasing some horse stall mats and I am looking to get a bit of insight. I just moved to a horse property that has three very odd-shaped stalls, so I am having to order custom mats. I have gotten multiple quotes, with the most economically friendly from Linear Rubber Products Inc. The only hesitation I have with their mats is that they are only 5/8" versus 3/4" or 1". My horses are used to being boarded in stalls with 3/4" mats and LOTS of shavings. I am wondering if these mats will be thick enough to suit their needs and keep them comfortable. They are in their stalls a majority of the time, only 3 hrs/per day in the pasture. I have considered the interlocking mats, but due to the quantity I would need, I have found the price to be higher. 

What are your suggestions? Do you know of any companies that sell a relatively low-priced thick rubber mat? 

(P.S. I live somewhere without Tractor Supply *gasp* but I do have Big R (now North 40) and Aslin-Finch (now the Country Store).)


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Can't you just cut standard mats?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Tractor supply has them for 39.99 each, depending on the quantity you need, it may be worth the drive.

We cut our 3/4" TS mats with a utility knife, took two passes, but not that difficult


.


----------



## ivyliv1 (Aug 21, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Can't you just cut standard mats?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not sure what "standard mats" are


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

ivyliv1 said:


> I'm not sure what "standard mats" are


The kind you find at TSC...3'x4'x3/4" I believe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

They are 4' x 6' x 3/4"

Rubber Mat, Black, 4 ft. x 6 ft. - Tractor Supply Co.


.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup, just cut the rubber mats you can get at farm supply stores.

A tip to help the cutting go smoothly is to apply a thin layer of dish soap to the area you are cutting, it helps the razor blade slide better.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

SouthernTrails said:


> They are 4' x 6' x 3/4"
> 
> Rubber Mat, Black, 4 ft. x 6 ft. - Tractor Supply Co.
> 
> ...


Sigh...Thanks..I'm getting old and the memory is failing ;-)


----------



## ivyliv1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Are the mats interlocking or do they have to be glued together?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

ivyliv1 said:


> Are the mats interlocking or do they have to be glued together?


The mats from TS are very Heavy, about 80 to 90 lbs. each, never had a problem with them moving around, no they are not self locking....


.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend gluing them together either. If you need to remove them for any reason you'll have to cut the glued together seams and that just adds unnecessary work.

As Southern Trails said, they are heavy and I haven't noticed any shifting before, but the mats were always cut to fit and then tamped into place with a rubber mallet to make sure they were snug.


----------



## Hammersmith Farms (Jun 22, 2014)

*EZ-Grip Mat Mover*

Anybody moving mats needs this, its only $20


----------

